# Soggetto



## CarlaM

Estoy buscando la traducción al español de "soggetto", para la siguiente acepción brindada por De Mauro: 

8 TS cinem., teatr., progetto iniziale di un film o di un’opera teatrale, che può essere originale o tratto da un’opera letteraria e che distingue gli episodi e abbozza i dialoghi principali 

Aclaro que no es "guión" y copio el contexto en que debo traducirla: 

_Il Produttore Italiano è il proprietario di tutti i diritti di sfruttamento cinematografici, televisivi, audio-visivi ed ancillari di un *soggetto* intitolato “XXXXX” scritto da XXXX e di una sceneggiatura intitolata “XXXX” scritta da XXXX;
_


Agradecería muchísimo su ayuda.


----------



## Agró

tema, asunto, argumento.


----------



## CarlaM

Gracias, Agró. Efectivamente esas son traducciones de "soggetto", pero lo que me hace dudar es que estoy buscando el término en jerga cinematográfica. Creo que podría ser 'sinópsis', pero no estoy segura. También "argumento", es cierto. 
No sé bien por cuál decidirme.


----------



## Agró

CarlaM said:


> Gracias, Agró. Efectivamente esas son traducciones de "soggetto", pero lo que me hace dudar es que estoy buscando el término en jerga cinematográfica. Creo que podría ser 'sinópsis', pero no estoy segura. También "argumento", es cierto.
> No sé bien por cuál decidirme.


"Sinopsis" (sin tilde) no encaja bien porque es un resumen.


----------



## gatogab

Se podría  usar _'proyecto' _en este contexto.


----------



## CarlaM

A mi también me gusta "proyecto". Fue mi primera elección y, tal vez, sea la última, aunque no la encuentro en los glosarios de cinematografía.
En cuanto a la objeción para "sinopsis", la acepción que estoy tomando, efectivamente, refiere, si no a un resumen, si a un esbozo, a una presentación de los trazos generales. De modo que el término podría servir.
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## gatogab

Parece que _soggetto_ se usa solo en italiano..
Un guión esta hecho de _soggetto e sceneggiatura._
La trama, el argumento, viene denominado _scaletta._


----------



## CarlaM

Gracias, Gatogab.
Muy útil información para descartar "argumento".


----------



## Neuromante

Proyecto es. más o menos, la preproducción, al menos la parte inicial.
Podría ser la idea entre lo que es la historia original (Un hecho histórico, una novela) y lo que se va a reflejar en el guión, pero puede implicar aspectos muy variados, incluido el tratamiento visual, así que no me parece conveniente.
Además, puede ser propiedad del productor o la casa productora, incluso ser algo tan abstracto que nadie pueda reclamar la propiedad.


----------



## infinite sadness

Il soggetto si potrebbe definire come un progetto di sceneggiatura non ancora sviluppato.


----------



## dirk_mdn

gatogab said:


> La trama, el argumento, viene denominado _scaletta._



La scaletta più che la trama è una sequenza di scene indicate in modo sommario che serve da indicazione ai partecipanti allo spettacolo nella fase di lavorazione.


----------



## honeyheart

Yo propongo *pre-guión* o *guión preliminar*:

_2 chilenos escribieron un pre-guión de "Watchmen"._
http://allseriestrekvar.wordpress.c...hilenos-escribieron-un-pre-guion-de-watchmen/

_La película de "Gears of War" ya tiene un guión preliminar._
http://www.vidaextra.com/cine/la-pelicula-de-gears-of-war-ya-tiene-un-guion-preliminar


----------



## gatogab

dirk_mdn said:


> La scaletta più che la trama è una sequenza di scene indicate in modo sommario che serve da indicazione ai partecipanti allo spettacolo nella fase di lavorazione.


 
Es verdad, pero en la terminología de la elaboración de un guión cinematográfico los _soggettisti e sceneggiatori_ se basan sobre un argumento que llaman _'scaletta'_.
Ne so qualcosa: Peppino Mangione, a suo tempo, ci fece buttare giù un'infinità di idee, argomenti, trame, storie, racconti tutti molto sintetici e le chiamava _scalette,_ le quale dovevano servire per l'elaborazione del soggetto e della sceneggiattura del film.
Forse si tratta solo di una terminologia degli addetti ai lavori.


----------



## 0scar

Hablan de idea-argumento-guión-guión técnico-escaleta
El soggetto es el guión.

http://www.hiru.com/es/zinea/glosarioa


----------



## jesus33

¿Podría ser "guión literario"?


----------



## danalto

Discuple, pero tengo que escribir en Italiano... visto che sono anche sceneggiatore, mi prendo la responsabilità di quel che scrivo. 

Il *soggetto *è l'idea iniziale di un film, di una serie di telefilm o di un cortometraggio: è di solito un piccolo riassunto con le linee generali e indicazioni generiche.
Il *trattamento *è un riassunto molto più dettagliato, del film o di una singola puntata di una serie di tf, che non comprende il dialogo.
La *scaletta *è la sequenza delle scene, piccoli riassuntini di quello che accade in ciascuna di esse.
La *sceneggiatura *è il lavoro di scrittura finale, che comprende dialogo, indicazioni per la regia, e tante altre cose.
Spero serva a chiarire le idee!

P.S.: la *sceneggiatura*, alla fine, è il *copione *che utilizzeranno gli attori per studiare la loro parte.


----------

